# Uber Bikes for Manchester



## MossCommuter (12 Jun 2017)

They're calling them Uber Bikes because of the app and GPS element I suppose but anyway, this Grauniad piece describes a new system of dockless hire bikes.

'Uber for bikes': Chinese firm eyes global dominion with launch in Manchester

https://www.theguardian.com/cities/...al-ofo?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Copy_to_clipboard

I hope they work but I can see them all, quite legitimately, migrating down Oxford Road to the student village never to be seen in town again or possibly congregating in popular areas locked to private properties (pissing off the occupants ). They're going to need to be cheap too; I can travel anywhere, all day, on a £4.20 Stagecoach Day Rider.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jul 2017)

I paid my deposit (£29 until the end of July and then £49) and tried out a Mobike today.

It works seamlessly. The app didn't miss a beat, you reserve a bicycle on the app and then go find it with GPS, scan the QR code and it magically unlocks the rear wheel. You ride and then leave it. Anywhere! They want you to leave it in a recognised bicycle parking place and they award points if you leave it in a favoured one.

Points are deducted for misdemeanours and if your points drop to zero you can't unlock a bicycle.

The bicycle itself is, errm, functional. Single speed in a very low ratio (but I ride 42x16 so possibly not the best judge) and very small. I got off to try to extend the seat but it was already maxed out. The brakes are very effective, kind of on or off. Luggage rack is pointless.

50p per trip but i have no idea how long I could have kept it before that was more.

The two I've used I parked by cycle stands and both were gone a short while later so they are being used.

I'll use them again.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jul 2017)

Saw my first one on Thursday, outside the optometry building on the old UMIST campus. Useful review, Mossy!


----------



## straas (2 Jul 2017)

You get 30 minutes for the 50p. They can't be locked to anything so whenever parked should be available to all. Parking them somewhere private or inaccessible or using your own lock will cost you all your credit and prevent you from being able to use the bikes again. 

I found the basket pretty handy for carrying a bag. I think the majority of the bikes will remain within town, you probably wouldn't want to do more than 3 miles on them


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jul 2017)

I did wonder how many will end up in a canal. Are they alarmed if they move while locked?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2017)

straas said:


> You get 30 minutes for the 50p. They can't be locked to anything so whenever parked should be available to all. Parking them somewhere private or inaccessible or using your own lock will cost you all your credit and prevent you from being able to use the bikes again.
> 
> I found the basket pretty handy for carrying a bag. I think the majority of the bikes will remain within town, you probably wouldn't want to do more than 3 miles on them


What happens if you happen to be actually moving at 30 minutes?


----------



## straas (3 Jul 2017)

You get charged another 50p. I think if your account is out of credit it slows the bike to a stop then locks the wheel.


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Jul 2017)

straas said:


> You get charged another 50p. I think if your account is out of credit it slows the bike to a stop then locks the wheel.


This begs for some nasty unintended consequences.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

straas said:


> You get charged another 50p. I think if your account is out of credit it slows the bike to a stop then locks the wheel.


That can't be right, can it? (or have I missed the joke?)


----------



## straas (3 Jul 2017)

The bike slowing? Apparently not - I think an alarm sounds to notify you, but if you didn't know beforehand you'd not know what it was for anyway...

They're meant to introduce a geofence aswell which stops the bike if it leaves a predefined area - I suppose the trial might be to help them decide where this geofence lies...


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2017)

Saw my first two outside co-op Hulme. Only one when I went in the store and two when I came out.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jul 2017)

Ah,that's what they were. 
When I was walking along Deansgate this morning, these was a guy on a custom made low slung bike with a couple of these on a trailer. He was dropping them off at a bike park with around half a dozen of these bikes already there.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2017)

Looks like you can park them more or less anywhere.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Looks like you can park them more or less anywhere.


Yes, though not indoors or on private property.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2017)

I can see them being handy to get into the city centre from where I am in a few minutes rather than 20 min walk.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> I can see them being handy to get into the city centre from where I am in a few minutes rather than 20 min walk.


I just went from Piccadilly Gardens (the Mobike was outside Dawsons) to The Pilcrow so not far at all, but much better than walking, and then from Pilcrow back to Thomas Street.

After a number of hours in the Pilcrow and then 57 Thomas Street I thought it wise to walk back to the bus


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

straas said:


> You get charged another 50p. I think if your account is out of credit it slows the bike to a stop then locks the wheel.


Is there any need to do that? Surely they could take the money (a few pounds at most if cycle around for hours) out of your deposit, and not let you ride again until you'd topped up your account/added a new credit card/whatever else.

Edit: that's exactly what they do http://mobike.com/global/faq
_"If you are in the midst of a ride, it will not affect your current ride. However, you will not be able to begin a new ride and will not have your deposit refunded until you have topped up your wallet to pay the negative balance."_

Geofence is more interesting: I still doubt they would enforce it by locking the bike, otherwise how could you get back into the area if you left by accident. I'd guess they'd invoke the same penalties as for stolen and lost bikes.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2017)

I assume the bikes don't have a gps and rely upon the GPS data from the phone app when you park the bike.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> I assume the bikes don't have a gps and rely upon the GPS data from the phone app when you park the bike.


The bikes have a sim, I bet they have a GPS.

_"When you successfully reserve a bike, it will be the only one to appear on the map, along with directions to get to it. When you get close to it, you can ring it to find it more easily"_


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> I assume the bikes don't have a gps and rely upon the GPS data from the phone app when you park the bike.


I think they must have GPS because the app is able to say where the bicycles are. 

The phone of the most recent rider could not be relied on (it might be turned off before the bicycle is locked again).


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

BTW, interesting idea and thanks for sharing @MossCommuter. 

I know it's what the Guardian article says, but it's more like ZipCars for bikes than Uber.

It seems brilliant for doing a bit of shopping or touristing or whatever, but not for commuting to and from the stations. Despite trucking bikes to the transport hubs in the mornings and away from them in the evenings it's nearly impossible to find a Boris Bike in the city of London after about 7 o'clock at night.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> This begs for some nasty unintended consequences.


That was my thought as well.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> BTW, interesting idea and thanks for sharing @MossCommuter.
> 
> I know it's what the Guardian article says, but it's more like ZipCars for bikes than Uber.
> 
> *It seems brilliant for doing a bit of shopping or touristing or whatever, but not for commuting to and from the stations.* Despite trucking bikes to the transport hubs in the mornings and away from them in the evenings it's nearly impossible to find a Boris Bike in the city of London after about 7 o'clock at night.



Interestingly (or maybe not), I was surprised at their location on Deansgate, which seemed in an odd place. May be OK for shopping, but beyond that, unless someone had come in from the suburbs and worked in either that part of the city or just over the river in Salford, I am not sure what purpose they served in that location.Closest rail station would have been Deansgate, but that was 8 mins or so walk at my pace, (which is not slow).
I did have a look at Deansgate station to see if there was a similar bike park there, but there was not, or perhaps more accurately, there were none of the bikes visible.
Hopefully, if not already in place, there are plans to put bike stations at the major rail stations of Piccadilly and Victoria (and there are decent number of bikes to hire). That might get more cyclists in the city centre and some of the infrastructure I have seen in London.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Interestingly (or maybe not), I was surprised at their location on Deansgate, which seemed in an odd place. May be OK for shopping, but beyond that, unless someone had come in from the suburbs and worked in either that part of the city or just over the river in Salford, I am not sure what purpose they served in that location.Closest rail station would have been Deansgate, but that was 8 mins or so walk at my pace, (which is not slow).
> I did have a look at Deansgate station to see if there was a similar bike park there, but there was not, or perhaps more accurately, there were none of the bikes visible.
> Hopefully, if not already in place, there are plans to put bike stations at the major rail stations of Piccadilly and Victoria (and there are decent number of bikes to hire). That might get more cyclists in the city centre and some of the infrastructure I have seen in London.


That's the point. There are no stations. They get left where people have finished with them.

It will be interesting to see how it goes in terms of where they're most likely to be


----------



## KnackeredBike (3 Jul 2017)

Hope they come here, we have had one for a while, Oxonbike, but they helpfully don't have any docking stations in the city centre, just a five minute walk around it. So I have never signed up, because that is bloody stupid.

You feel the technology is just right for it to flourish.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> That's the point. There are no stations. They get left where people have finished with them.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it goes in terms of where they're most likely to be


Maybe that's the idea behind having permanent sites yet. See where they get left the most, then establish a series of permanent sites, along with the use them and leave them.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Jul 2017)

Chuck in a couple of bonus points for returning the bicycle to a prime location and you can have the makings of a free and dockless system, but with benefit of a few bikes located in places most needed, this might reduce the need to have to seek bikes out on foot.


----------



## BRounsley (4 Jul 2017)

I used one this morning on my commute in (out tonight so getting the tram home).

I live in Chorlton and had about 10 all very close to choose from. Love the concept. Finding and unlocking the bike was super simple.

The issue is the bike. Even at max height the seat was way way too low for me (34 inside leg), it was uncomfortable .The gear ratio is really conservative, just spinning it the whole way in. It was like riding a kid's BMX.

The app said it took 19 minutes to do 5km/3 miles, so still faster than walking but hard work and slow compared to a 'normal' bike. 

I don’t think the bikes are designed for Europeans, let’s hope they don’t take them to Scandinavia.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jul 2017)

BRounsley said:


> The issue is the bike. Even at max height the seat was way way too low for me (34 inside leg), it was uncomfortable .The gear ratio is really conservative, just spinning it the whole way in. It was like riding a kid's BMX.



100% agree and I am nowhere near as tall as you @BRounsley


----------



## biking_fox (4 Jul 2017)

BRounsley said:


> I used one this morning on my commute in (out tonight so getting the tram home).
> 
> I live in Chorlton and had about 10 all very close to choose from. Love the concept. Finding and unlocking the bike was super simple.
> 
> ...



Useful to know - especially as I'm another chorltonite. But being also of long leg I might not bother. Are they electric? How do they get charged if so?


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jul 2017)

biking_fox said:


> Useful to know - especially as I'm another chorltonite. But being also of long leg I might not bother. Are they electric? How do they get charged if so?


There is electricity for the lights and the GPS and wotnot

There's a dynamo


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)

Think I'd only do a mile on one. 19 mins for 3 miles... 9mph.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2017)

Saw my first one in motion today - a lady riding one up Oxford Road. Looked like hard work, but she was going g faster than I was walking...

Odd thing about them is that people insist on leaving them against/in the city's bike racks, despite there being no need for them to lock to or lean on anything.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jul 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Odd thing about them is that people insist on leaving them against/in the city's bike racks, despite there being no need for them to lock to or lean on anything.





MossCommuter said:


> They want you to leave it in a recognised bicycle parking place


----------



## Origamist (5 Jul 2017)

BRounsley said:


> I used one this morning on my commute in (out tonight so getting the tram home).
> 
> I live in Chorlton and had about 10 all very close to choose from. Love the concept. Finding and unlocking the bike was super simple.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Had a spin on one yesterday around Media City. I found it way too cramped and would not want to do more than 2 miles on it. Shame as the idea and execution is great.I even like the orange mag wheels.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jul 2017)

"They want you to leave it in a recognised bicycle parking place"

No objection to that, they don't need to be left blocking the stands though.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jul 2017)

Origamist said:


> Agreed. Had a spin on one yesterday around Media City. I found it way too cramped and would not want to do more than 2 miles on it. Shame as the idea and execution is great.I even like the orange mag wheels.



I guess "regular cyclists" aren't really the target market. Occasional cyclists seem to prefer to be able to get their feet firmly flat on the ground when they stop so perhaps they're specced to suit that market?


----------



## Origamist (5 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I guess "regular cyclists" aren't really the target market. Occasional cyclists seem to prefer to be able to get their feet firmly flat on the ground when they stop so perhaps they're specced to suit that market?



I think that's fair to a point. They're not likely to assuage the demands of a cycling snob like me, but a couple of extra inches on the seatpost and you would have had me considering leaving my Brompton at home for post work drinks...

Frustratingly, they're not as good as 'Boris Bikes' and that is a disappointing. They do look cool in a 80s sort of way, however


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jul 2017)

All true but Manchester city centre is compact. I wouldn't do a commute on one from Chorlton on a daily basis but on the odd occasion I would. From Oxford road to Piccadilly,? Absolutely! Or NQ back to Deansgate? Sure

I hate walking


----------



## BRounsley (6 Jul 2017)

second trip yesterday.....Victoria to Spinningfields, 7 minutes on the bike (hit every traffic light!!!). The killer feature is how quick you can get ridding, the longest part is finding the app on the phone......bikes still too small mind!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jul 2017)

A friend was told by his colleagues that there were gears on them which were operated by the volume control of his phone's headphone cable

Tee hee


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...mobike-review-better-than-londons-boris-bikes

Helen Pidd's review. "Better than Boris bikes".


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...mobike-review-better-than-londons-boris-bikes
> 
> Helen Pidd's review. "Better than Boris bikes".



Cliché alert..."Rainy Manchester"...bloke cycling with a proper rain cape in photo. I've never seen anyone with one of those...ever

In other news Ill sign up. May be useful to get me to the start of a Northern Quarter pub crawl (somewhat less useful to get me back from the finish)


----------



## Origamist (6 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...mobike-review-better-than-londons-boris-bikes
> 
> Helen Pidd's review. "Better than Boris bikes".



I'm going to agree with 4 out of her 5 points. 

Single speed shaft drive, leaden tyres, fig-leaf mudguards and limited seat post adjustability does not make for a fun ride.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jul 2017)

What I couldn't find is whether I can use my deposit to hire more than one bike concurrently. So if I and Mrs N want to cycle to somewhere in Manchester, do we both need accounts or can I use mine for both hires?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> What I couldn't find is whether I can use my deposit to hire more than one bike concurrently. So if I and Mrs N want to cycle to somewhere in Manchester, do we both need accounts or can I use mine for both hires?



I don't think you'll get the app into "find a bike" mode while one is currently on hire to you.


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Cliché alert..."Rainy Manchester"...bloke cycling with a proper rain cape in photo. I've never see


Unless I'm very much mistaken that's Ms Pidd going the other way in the photo.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2017)

Just had my first trip on one. Perfectly useable. 3 minutes across campus instead of 15 minute walk.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Jul 2017)

Manchester’s bike-share scheme isn't working – because people don't know how to share


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Manchester’s bike-share scheme isn't working – because people don't know how to share


people are daffodils


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Cliché alert..."Rainy Manchester"...bloke cycling with a proper rain cape in photo. I've never seen anyone with one of those...ever


they're quite popular up the Oxford Road end of town - mainly with older asian cyclists, from what I saw - I used to see quite a few on the Whitworth Park path.


----------



## mustang1 (20 Jul 2017)

When you've finished with the bike, do you get penalised if you leave it, for example, on the road, perhaps in a car parking space?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2017)

Seeing lots of these around SE London now.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jul 2017)

mustang1 said:


> When you've finished with the bike, do you get penalised if you leave it, for example, on the road, perhaps in a car parking space?


When you join you get 100 points. You earn points for using the bicycles (and other stuff). 

They fine you points for doing things wrong.

When your points balance is zero each hire costs £100.

Putting a bicycle on private property or inside or using a personal lock is a 100 point fine.

It does seem that at the moment, and I read in the M.E.N., though, they're preferring a softly softly approach and "educating" offenders.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Seeing lots of these around SE London now.


That's a rival company dumping bikes without even a nod to local authorities 
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...ons-streets-as-bikes-vandalised-a3593161.html


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jul 2017)

There was one near where I live earlier today, around 7.5 miles south of the city centre in a straight line.


----------



## srw (21 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> That's a rival company dumping bikes without even a nod to local authorities
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...ons-streets-as-bikes-vandalised-a3593161.html
> 
> View attachment 363349


There were a couple by the Monument as I was folding up my Brompton to go into the pub this evening. The basket is a good touch, but the rest looks a bit flimsy. In particular, the tyres are no-name jobs which look as if they'll attract punctures on London's streets.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> There were a couple by the Monument as I was folding up my Brompton to go into the pub this evening. The basket is a good touch, but the rest looks a bit flimsy. In particular, the tyres are no-name jobs which look as if they'll attract punctures on London's streets.




I think the tyres are solid jobbies


----------



## srw (21 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I think the tyres are solid jobbies


yuk.


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Manchester’s bike-share scheme isn't working – because people don't know how to share


About what I expected, too many scallies around there for it to ever work as it should.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2017)

Didn't find one the other week to get from the station to the office and one back. Not one available in the centre. They are all dumped in the burbs.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2017)

I visited a big city in China last week; Shenzhen. I haven't been there for a few years.

Last time I was there, you almost never saw anyone on a bicycle. Big, modern city...nobody rode a bike any more

Fast forward to 2017 and there is a complete transformation. MoBike, and its competitors, have completely saturated the place with bikes. They are....everywhere. Every junction, there were a couple propped up against the wall. And loads of them were being ridden around. The bike hire companies work hard there to bring the bikes back to good locations for hiring out, which is good for customers and good for the hire companies.

It really was an amazing transformation and showed what perhaps the future might look like in major UK cities


----------



## clf (1 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Didn't find one the other week to get from the station to the office and one back. Not one available in the centre. They are all dumped in the burbs.



Yep, I can see that happening, last week there was one on my street, a good 6 or 7 miles south of the city centre, god knows who rode it all the way there.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)

They have all disappeared from the mean streets of SE London


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Aug 2017)

First hitch encountered

My mobile phone broke so I got a new one and installed the app. I cannot sign in:







Customer support have, so far, not been able to help (but at least they are trying).


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> First hitch encountered
> 
> My mobile phone broke so I got a new one and installed the app. I cannot sign in:
> 
> ...


If you see this error you need to turn WiFi off and try again.

Also if your phone number is 01234 567 890 and you put +44 01234 567 890 (not omitting the leading zero) when you registered then you must always give the leading zero. MoBike will not recognise +44 1234 567 890 as the same number

Clunky but it's sorted


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Aug 2017)

saw one as far out in cheadle today...


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Aug 2017)

alecstilleyedye said:


> saw one as far out in cheadle today...


I'll see your Chorlton and raise you an Urmston


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I'll see your Chorlton and raise you an Urmston


I'll raise you a Timperley and then a Hale Barns!


----------



## bigjim (26 Aug 2017)

There has been one dumped at the bottom of my road for three days now. I'm in Prestwich.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Sep 2017)

obikes are making enemies around the world

'Illegally dumped rubbish': Council removes oBikes blocking Melbourne footpaths


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2017)

One of the local riders found a Mobike in Goyt Valley near Buxton.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> One of the local riders found a Mobike in Goyt Valley near Buxton.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> One of the local riders found a Mobike in Goyt Valley near Buxton.



That's a pretty fair effort given there is no way to get there except up one of several bloody big hills. If it wasn't driven there, my money's on Long Hill, then that terrifying descent to the reservoir


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I paid my deposit (£29 until the end of July and then £49)and tried out a Mobike today.



In case anyone's pondering registering, from the 19th September for 4 weeks the deposit for the Mobikes has been dropped to £2.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2017)

They ought to have Strava segements for MoBikes only. It would be a good spectator sport.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Oct 2017)

I bought a phone; a second hand one. 

The battery life was so poor that I bought a brand new battery and fitted it. That did not improve the battery life one iota so I decided to uninstall one by one, an app a day to see if one had gone rogue and was draining the battery.

Last night I removed the Mobike app and after 8 hours uptime my phone is reporting that it has 14 hours left so I think the current Mobike app is a battery leech.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Globalti (19 Oct 2017)

I'll check with GTIJ, he's at MMET now and using Mobikes a lot.

Edit: quick reply, he says a little but not excessive. Reckons it's because the phone is on GPS all day but he does keep it on battery save.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I bought a phone; a second hand one.
> 
> The battery life was so poor that I bought a brand new battery and fitted it. That did not improve the battery life one iota so I decided to uninstall one by one, an app a day to see if one had gone rogue and was draining the battery.
> 
> ...



If you don't already have it, try an app like Cleanmaster. There are a couple of supplements to the app, boost and battery saver, which may disable the background running of the Mobike app.


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Oct 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> In case anyone's pondering registering, from the 19th September for 4 weeks the deposit for the Mobikes has been dropped to £2.



Thanks Smokey. I was holding off until I was likely to use one but for £2 I'm in.

Registering was difficult as the time allowed to register, timed out before the txt arrived. I tried 4 times. I used the voice call method. This is just a robot voice which tells you the code.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Oct 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> Thanks Smokey. I was holding off until I was likely to use one but for £2 I'm in.
> 
> Registering was difficult as the time allowed to register, timed out before the txt arrived. I tried 4 times. I used the voice call method. This is just a robot voice which tells you the code.


Turn off WiFi And it starts to work

From then on, you can use wi-fi in the app

(My battery woes go on so not mobike after all)


----------



## nickyboy (22 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I bought a phone; a second hand one.
> 
> The battery life was so poor that I bought a brand new battery and fitted it. That did not improve the battery life one iota so I decided to uninstall one by one, an app a day to see if one had gone rogue and was draining the battery.
> 
> ...


I'm more shocked by the fact you bought a second hand phone


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2018)

Just seen that the mobike scheme hits Stockport next week, 200 bikes to start building to 1000.


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Just seen that the mobike scheme hits Stockport next week, 200 bikes to start building to 1000.


And it lasted 11 whole days before the local scallywags forced them to pull out, oh dear 

Hope you weren't one of them @fossyant


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> And it lasted 11 whole days before the local scallywags forced them to pull out, oh dear
> 
> Hope you weren't one of them @fossyant



Nope, didn't get to ride a Stockport bike, but my lad rode one home to a local rail station - 3 miles uphill on it ! Left it at the local rail station so it was somewhere public.  I can't really see anyone using them in Stockport. They are dead handy for crossing the city in Manchester - knocks 10 minutes off getting into the centre from where I work.


----------

